# which lighting for a possible new tank?



## Ben M (10 May 2010)

hi, i have the opportunity to buy a 12" acrylic cube, but i'm not sure what lighting system would be best. i intend to grow mosses, hairgrass and possibly some small stems. the tank holds approx 27l, and i'm on quite a low budget, so which lighting system would be best? it doesn't have a ballast or anything, so i need a full system. any ideas? 

cheers


----------



## ceg4048 (11 May 2010)

Check out our sponsor Aquarium Ltd.
A 9 watt Arc pod will do the trick. ARCADIA ARC POD AA9F 9 WATT

Cheers,


----------



## mattyc (11 May 2010)

i agree with ceg4048 arc pods are nice and not to expensive, there is also an 11w if you want slightly higher light. i used an 11w on my 20l and it was great.


----------



## Ben M (11 May 2010)

thanks, i'll look at them.


----------



## Ben M (11 May 2010)

hi, i've looked at both, and as they're both the same price, which do you think will be the best? i will be using liquid carbon, and TPN+, so there won't be a lack of nutrients, and i'd like to grow some higher light plants, as well as some mosses. also, are the lights t8 or t5?

cheers


----------



## Ben M (12 May 2010)

any thoughts?


----------



## Garuf (12 May 2010)

I personally would go for the super fish lamps over the arcadia's but it's personal choice. You're more likely to find a arc pod second hand. I'd go for the 11w one but really any should do. I used 36w on my 11" cube but I was running high tech to the nines. I could grow absolutely anything under 18w but still needed co2 injection.


----------



## Ben M (12 May 2010)

hi, i've googled super fish lamps, but i can't find them. could you add a link please?


----------



## Garuf (12 May 2010)

http://www.plantedbox.com/shop/index.ph ... cts_id=334
They sometimes go by the name of aquadistri


----------



## Ben M (12 May 2010)

thanks, they are the same price, so which do you think i should go for? are there any pros/cons for each one? and should i definitely go for the 11w and not a more powerful one? and are they t5 or t8?

cheers


----------



## Garuf (12 May 2010)

They're neither. They're power compacts also known as pll or chopstick. I'll stay out and wait for Cegs response but I would go for 11w out of personal preference. Someone has a dennerle cube on here Mikey I think their handle is, and they use just 11w and everythings fine. They do inject co2 though.


----------



## Ben M (12 May 2010)

hi, so doesn't it make any difference as to which make to get? and do you still work out the lighting levels with wpg, like normal t5 or t8.


----------



## Garuf (12 May 2010)

You can but even the WPG doesn't actually mean anything, and doubly means nothing on a nano. My personal choice for the superfish is based on the fact the light it comes with is actually perfect, where as with a arc pod you have to replace the tube because the ones it comes with are really pink. Also, the superfish unit is easier on the eye, has a higher mount so that you get better light spread and doesn't look like the light is sitting in the water like the arc pod. They're just a really nice all round package. Georges nano uses one, I've got 2 and really rate them.


----------



## Ben M (12 May 2010)

thanks, i think i'll go for the superfish one then. i don't want to waste more money one buying new tubes, and from what you've said, they seem great. 

thanks for the help. now i just need to sort out the heater and filter and see if my dad will let me have the tank.


----------



## Garuf (12 May 2010)

50w superfish heater. Mine cost like Â£12 a couple of years ago. Btw, I got your PM but I get error messages when I try and reply.


----------



## Ben M (12 May 2010)

thanks, i'll have a look at the heater. could you email me instead?

cheers


----------



## andyh (12 May 2010)

Garuf is bang on the supafish lights are really good i am running two 18w on my 35l and the give much nicer light than the arcpods. I.e more greens/white light

This is what they look like:





Good results with them: everything looks so green!


----------



## Ben M (13 May 2010)

cool, so would i need one, or more? and about how much above the top of the tank are the tops of the ballast?

cheers


----------



## andyh (14 May 2010)

pest control said:
			
		

> cool, so would i need one, or more? and about how much above the top of the tank are the tops of the ballast?
> 
> cheers



In answer t your question, no you wouldn't need two its personal preference, This tank is 20" long (35l) so i decided two suited what i required. Originally i had one mounted centrally on the back pane of the tank.

I can measure for you.... leave it with me


----------



## Ben M (14 May 2010)

thanks.


----------



## Ben M (1 Jun 2010)

hi, i've reconsidered now, and i'm going to get a longer tank (probably the same dimensions of yours Andy, but possibly a little bit shorter and a little bit deeper). would i need two lights? the tank will be about 35l, and about 40-50cm (L) x 25-35cm (D) x 30cm (H). (it will either be 50cm (L) x 25cm(D) or 40cm (L) x 35cm (D), it won't be 40cm x 25cm, or 50cm x 35cm).  

i'm going to get the superfish ones, and i'm thinking maybe 2x 11w ones? what do you think? and would i still only need a 50w heater?

cheers


----------



## Ben M (6 Jun 2010)

hi, any thoughts?

cheers


----------



## andyh (6 Jun 2010)

pest control said:
			
		

> hi, i've reconsidered now, and i'm going to get a longer tank (probably the same dimensions of yours Andy, but possibly a little bit shorter and a little bit deeper). would i need two lights? the tank will be about 35l, and about 40-50cm (L) x 25-35cm (D) x 30cm (H). (it will either be 50cm (L) x 25cm(D) or 40cm (L) x 35cm (D), it won't be 40cm x 25cm, or 50cm x 35cm).
> 
> i'm going to get the superfish ones, and i'm thinking maybe 2x 11w ones? what do you think? and would i still only need a 50w heater?
> 
> cheers



I run two 18w lights on my tank which is very similar in size, not because i need too but because i choose too. I like the higher light levels but this then presents extra challenges, more CO2 and more nutrients. I would say start with one light and see how you get on, you can always buy another should you need too. With regards to the heater most manufacturers suggest that a 50w can handle up to about 50l aquarium, so you should be ok.

Hope this helps?


----------



## Ben M (7 Jun 2010)

cheers, would i need 1 x 18 watt, or 1 x 11w? 

cheers


----------



## Ben M (13 Jun 2010)

anybody got any thoughts on this?


----------



## andyh (14 Jun 2010)

18w


----------



## Ben M (14 Jun 2010)

cheers


----------

